# Awesome trailer! [Olivia Munn inside - MUST SEE]



## pylyo (Aug 14, 2012)

Can't wait for the movie!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNHb3lZobt0&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 14, 2012)

wtf?

and your avatar goes perfect with that video.

and i liked munn better when she was with attack of the show 

and if you do want to see her naked, shes topless in 'magic mike'


----------



## Xaios (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh man, that was brilliant.


----------



## pylyo (Aug 15, 2012)

Magic Mike it is! 
tnx!


----------



## Severance (Aug 15, 2012)

My child did exist, you liars!

ha I'd watch it.

Also poses for playboy doesn't show anything. Plays in a movie about male strippers that no self respecting man without a girlfriend/wife would go see shows tits. I don't get it.


----------



## Randy (Aug 15, 2012)

Mr. Feeny!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Aug 15, 2012)

Randy said:


> Mr. Feeny!



I never thought I'd hear Mr. Feeny say "tits"... my day has been made.


----------



## piggins411 (Aug 15, 2012)

That was awesome. And Magic Mike you say? ...Eh still not worth it


----------



## Loomer (Aug 16, 2012)

Severance said:


> Also poses for playboy doesn't show anything. Plays in a movie about male strippers that no self respecting man without a girlfriend/wife would go see shows tits. I don't get it.



She's quite sophisticated, as trolls go, don't you agree?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 16, 2012)

I would do things to Olivia Munn. 


Unwholesome things.


----------



## Severance (Aug 16, 2012)

Loomer said:


> She's quite sophisticated, as trolls go, don't you agree?



I  bro.


----------

